# Gabriel Seth



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

Is he worth his points? I really like his ferocious instinct rule.


----------



## Sandshrew (Apr 25, 2010)

At 160 points, he is a freakin' steal! He's an amazing character (and model) and for 160 points he can do quite a bit.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

He really isn't worth it, a regular Recluisarch is better in most cases for 30 points less. The fact he has no Power Weapon really hurts him, yeah he hits at strength 8 and it slightly better against vehicles than an power fist but you get your regular saves against him. He can easily murder lots of terrible things, but then they're terrible so probably don't need murdering. 

It's just a real shame he doesn't have any Chapter Tactics, that would make him worthwhile. 

Aramoro


----------

